# Underfed MilkSnake



## jensond399 (2 mo ago)

Hello,

I have a Honduran milkshake that is about 3.5-4 years old. The guy at the pet store told me he could live to be 30 years old and I would not need to 
start feeding adult mice until he was an adult. In my ignorance and stupidity I didn't realize that he would be an adult at 4 years old. I'm terribly 
scared that I have cause him health problems as I have been feeding him 1 fuzzy a week this whole time. I just fed him a medium sized arctic
frozen mouse and he handled it fine, I will be moving him up to the large frozen mouse next week. Any information on how I can feed him from
now to until the end of his life would be greatly appreciated. I want to mitigate any of the damage I have already done as I think I have stunted
his growth at this point. Here's a photo of him attached.

Thank you


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Just going off your picture, he looks fine to me. Certainly not underweight.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As above looks fine


----------

